
The internet war on sex is here - vengefulduck
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/07/the-internet-war-on-sex-is-here/
======
Bucephalus355
This will probably wind up going way to far and becoming overrestrictive, but
at another level seems like natural reflexive response to oversexualization of
the last couple of decades.

There is an interesting trend in society where gender roles and norms converge
(so become more similar) alongside sex becoming more free and open.

When gender roles diverge, sex becomes more restricted and the differences
between men and women are more enforced by society and communicated through
culture.

Part of it is economic. In times that are very good (for the working class),
usually there is enough for 1 partner (usually the woman) to stay home. When
times are bad, both partners need to work, thus overlapping their spheres of
living.

Peter Turchin is an academic who has written about this the last few years
with data from the GFC of 2008. Interesting stuff.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Remember these are all private companies and have the right to decide what
content is on their platform. If you want something different, you are free to
create your new own platform. However, I suspect that what happened to the
“free speech” platforms will happen happen to that inthat you will get the
extreme content and end up with a bad reputation and get shunned by
advertisers, payment processors, etc.

~~~
derblitzmann
Yep, you are free to make your own platform, except don't expect PayPal or any
other processor to support you if you don't already fit on online networks.

------
Waterluvian
"LGBTQI"

The fact that this acronym keeps changing and growing underlines how absurd it
is to try to classify sexuality.

I don't think there's a winning move. Let humans be human and hope that the
advertisers will come around eventually.

~~~
jimktrains2
A bi friend of mine ended up just using QUILTBAG at some point.

Questioning

Undecided

Intersex

Lesbian

Trans

Bisexual

Asexual

Gay

It's not entirely encompassing either. For example, pansexual isn't listed.

I've always thought it sounded too much like "dirt bag" to use myself as a
cis, hetero male and hence worry I'll be misunderstood as trying to make it
sound derogative.

